# Hi from Colorado Springs



## Jolene64 (Dec 17, 2017)

Im not a fancy mouse owner, i do have 8 orphaned wild house mice. I would love some fancy mice but apparently where i live there are no breeders>


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome!

Sorry to hear that there are no breeders in your area.  But at least once you do get fancy mice, you will be the first in the area!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Jolene64 (Dec 17, 2017)

I did actually find a breeder in Aurora Co and am now the owner of 6 baby girls that are super cute and sweet!


----------



## whiggy (Feb 7, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hello.


----------

